# Lets see your P. Spilonotus "Tanzinia" pictures...



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

I just got 6 of these guys but they are only 1 3/4-2in. in length. I've seen the spieces profiles on these, but I want to see yours. Let me know what to exspect when they grow out... opcorn:


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

Awh come on...I'll show you mine if you show me yours! J/K... I don't have a degital camera otherwise I would have posted pics of my little guys by now. Nor do I have a scanner either. :roll: Sigh. Well if everyone is not interested in this thread, then may it REST IN PEACE...

DREW


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Here is a photo of mine from about 3 months ago. He is even nicer now. His color is much more rich and his finnage has grown nicely.


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow :drooling: that is a beautifull fish Doc! I can't wait until my ittle guys start looking like that...How big is he?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

that is a cool looking fish!


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Some of the ones i owned, the spilo. tanz (liuli)...These guys have been bought, but i do have fry coming up
When i first got them, july of '06
















about a year and a half later...same male as in above pics


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

FishareFriends: What size tank did you have yours in? Good job on the species only tank. Nice and simple. Your fish look great.

Everyone else:
My experience keeping Spilonotus Tanzania is that they require a very large tank (ideally 125g or larger). They are truly one of the best looking Haps out there. At feeding them they'll happily greet you by splashing you! They look great in a mixed Hap tank!


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

FishAreFirends: Those are the ones that I wanted, too bad they sold already  . But steve gave me a great deal on the ones I got from him.

TorontoRaptorsFan: Thanks for the advice. i have the little guys in a 29g, for now as they are still very small. But I am going for an all spieces or maybe a two spieces combo with my young Placidocromis Phenochilus "Tanzina" group. I'm got these in an 80g mixed peacock/hap, but I have an older 180g that I just got from my brother in law sitting in storage waiting to be set up. He gave it to me over the weekend for promising to show him a great time in Portland during the Cinco De Mayo celebration! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

> Wow that is a beautifull fish Doc! I can't wait until my ittle guys start looking like that...How big is he?


He was about 3.25" long when the photo was taken. He has grown about an inch since and his blue has taken on a "velvet" appearance. Definitely a stunner.


----------



## spilonotus (Jul 30, 2005)

This guy I had for many years before I lost him, he's approximately 10+ inches in this picture.
I've got some juvies I'm growing at the moment.
WC Protomelas spilonotus tanzania liuli.


----------

